# I have a bad feeling about this (job)



## Tamar

Hoe zeg je dat?

Ik heb een slech gevoel *voor*(?) deze baan. 
Of is het een andere voorzetsel? 
Of misschien een andere manier?


----------



## Peterdg

Als je het niet weet (zoals ik in eerste instantie), proberen te vermijden.

Bv. Deze baan geeft me een slecht gevoel.

Met een voorzetsel: Ik heb een slecht gevoel bij deze baan.


----------



## iKevin

How about ''over''?
''Ik heb een slecht gevoel *over* deze baan.''
Is dat ook goed?


----------



## Peterdg

iKevin said:


> How about ''over''?
> ''Ik heb een slecht gevoel *over* deze baan.''
> Is dat ook goed?


Ik weet het niet. Wacht effe op andere, meer gefundeerde, opinies.


----------



## HKK

Peterdg said:


> Wacht effe op andere, meer gefundeerde, opinies.



You've raised the bar, Peter! Note that even though I post after you, I do not claim my opinion is somehow better grounded 

I feel that your translation does not match exactly the original sentence.
1. "I have a bad feeling about this job.": I interpret this as a negative feeling before commencing the job, as in a premonition that it will go badly.
2. "Ik voel me slecht bij deze job.": This means you've been doing the job but it somehow feels like you're not doing the right thing. I imagine a telemarketeer saying this (I worked as one en ik voelde mij er slecht bij  )

Tamar, if you did actually mean it like option 2 then Peter's translation is perfect. If you are talking about a premonition or a bad feeling on beforehand I would say:
"Die job geeft mij een slecht voorgevoel."

Oh, Kevin: voor zover ik weet kan je geen gevoelens hebben "over" iets in het Nederlands. Een paar manieren om je gevoelens bij iets uit te drukken:
Ik voel me Z bij X.
X geeft mij een Z gevoel.
X roept Z gevoelens bij mij op.
Ik heb een Z gevoel bij X.


----------



## Kayla321

Peterdg said:


> Bv. Deze baan geeft me een slecht gevoel.


Ik zou gaan voor Peters eerste optie: Deze baan geeft me een slecht gevoel. Allebei de andere opties (bij en over) klinken mij toch een beetje kunstmatig in de oren.


----------



## iKevin

HKK said:


> Oh, Kevin: voor zover ik weet kan je geen gevoelens hebben "over" iets in het Nederlands. Een paar manieren om je gevoelens bij iets uit te drukken:
> Ik voel me Z bij X.
> X geeft mij een Z gevoel.
> X roept Z gevoelens bij mij op.
> Ik heb een Z gevoel bij X.



Okay, dat is duidelijk. Zal dan wel een dialect/slecht Nederlands zijn, wat ik heb gehoord.


----------



## Lopes

HKK said:


> Oh, Kevin: voor zover ik weet kan je geen gevoelens hebben "over" iets in het Nederlands.



Ik ga dit heel voorzichtig tegenspreken.. Ik denk dat 'ik heb geen goed gevoel over dit (net gemaakte) tentamen' wel degelijk kan, maar misschien is dat een uitzondering. 

In het geval van een baan zou ik gaan voor 'een slecht gevoel bij'.


----------



## HKK

Ik denk dat dat een anglicisme is en niet standaard. Waarmee ik natuurlijk niet wil zeggen dat daar iets mis mee is, of dat ik nooit angliscismes gebruik.


----------



## Johannes

Die baan zit mij ergens niet lekker.  
If this doesn´t work , what would the meaning be in English?


----------



## Donderdag

As far as I know, when english native speakers say 'they have a bad feeling about something' it means they feel like something bad/unpleasant is going to happen, but it hasn't necessarily happened yet.

So in that context I'd say in Dutch: 'Ik heb een slecht (voor)gevoel bij deze job/baan'
Meaning you think it might not go very well, even though you haven't started yet

But if you simply want to say that you don't really like the job I'd just say:
'Ik voel me niet goed bij deze job/baan'

It depends a bit on the context, could you maybe give a bit more details?


----------



## Tamar

It's been a while since I've come on here...

I did mean to say I have been doing a job that gives a bad feeling, like I shouldn't be doing it (that's the exact context, don't know if I like my job or not and have the feeling I should be doing something else).
And yet, I got answers both ways. Very useful  (or maybe  ?)
I see that if it's a premonition, then I have "voorgevoel" to express it (I knew "gevoel", but not "voorgevoel"...) 
And basically the right voorzetsel, if I want to use one, would be "bij".


----------

